# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΗΧΟ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ

## tsarm

Ερχεται το καλοκαιρακι και το προβλημα ειναι ακόμα Αλυτο. ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ(ΕΞΩΠΟΡΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ) ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ.
Δοκιμασα κάποια λύση με ασύρματο baby monitor αλλα λύση ΔΕΝ βρήκα. 
Υπαρχει κάποια πατέντα (χωρις να αλλάξουμε τα 2 υπάρχοντα κουδουνια) να μπορέσουμε να ακούσουμε τα κουδούνια ΕΞΩΠΟΡΤΑΣ και ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ οταν βρισκόμαστε στο μπαλκονι?
Να διευκρινίσω οτι μιλάμε για διαμέρισμα πολυκατοικίας που εχει θυροτηλεοραση για την εξώπορτα και κουδούνι απλο στην πόρτα του σπιτιού.

----------


## k_sotiris

Η θυροτηλεόραση τη μάρκα είναι;

----------


## tsarm

> Η θυροτηλεόραση τη μάρκα είναι;


Δεν ξέρω εάν βοηθήσω αλλα εχει τον τίτλο AUDIO.

----------


## k_sotiris

Έτσι όπως το ακούω αυτή η μάρκα είναι από Τουρκία.
Τι απόσταση έχεις από το μπαλκόνι σου;  Είναι μελωδικός ο ήχος ή με βομβητή;
Θέλεις κάτι ενσύρματο ή ασύρματο;
Όλα αυτα για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## tsarm

> Έτσι όπως το ακούω αυτή η μάρκα είναι από Τουρκία.
> Τι απόσταση έχεις από το μπαλκόνι σου;  Είναι μελωδικός ο ήχος ή με βομβητή;
> Θέλεις κάτι ενσύρματο ή ασύρματο;
> Όλα αυτα για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε .


Ο ήχος ειναι διπλό μελωδικό ντιν νταν. Η απόσταση απο το μπαλκονι ειναι γύρω στα 6-7 μέτρα .θα  προτιμουσα κάτι ασύρματο αφου θεωρώ πολυ δύσκολο την ενσυρματη λύση. Και εκτός της θυροτηλεορασης υπαρχει και το κουδούνι της πόρτας του σπιτιού , θα μπορέσει να καλυφθεί και αυτο;

----------


## k_sotiris

Εάν η θυροτηλεόραση σου είναι ψηφιακή δεν μπορώ να επέμβω για να σου δώσω κάποια λύση.
Εάν όμως είναι αναλογική μπορούμε να βρούμε λύση.
Το κουδούνι της πόρτας σου. Εκεί μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ρελλέ να οπλίζει όταν πατάνε το κουμπί, οπότε έχεις την εντολή και από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο σύστημα ασύρματο βρεις στην αγορά.

----------


## tsarm

> Εάν η θυροτηλεόραση σου είναι ψηφιακή δεν μπορώ να επέμβω για να σου δώσω κάποια λύση.
> Εάν όμως είναι αναλογική μπορούμε να βρούμε λύση.
> Το κουδούνι της πόρτας σου. Εκεί μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ρελλέ να οπλίζει όταν πατάνε το κουμπί, οπότε έχεις την εντολή και από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο σύστημα ασύρματο βρεις στην αγορά.


Εχεις προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------

